# Bridging Visa B question



## adoreman (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi all,
I am new to the forum and just wanted some help regarding a Bridging Visa B application.I am on a Prospective Marriage Visa which will expire on Feb 2, 2015. I have lodged the Application for my Partner Visa (Subclass 820/801) yesterday and it was received today. I am waiting for the reply from immigration to be able to get My Bridging Visa A. 
My wife and I are planning to travel to the Philippines on Feb 28-March 14, 2015 to visit my family and to attend a friend's wedding in which my wife will be a bridesmaid. I have checked and you are not allowed to travel whilst on a Bridging Visa A. 
I am looking to apply for the Bridging Visa B straight away when I receive a bridging Visa A. The only problem I am worrying about is that the Application form for the Bridging Visa B has the questions regarding the Character check. I am currently on a Good Behavior Bond in Australia for 6 months for a drug possessions charge. (just for personal use) and I have no previous records in any country. Will this have an effect and may a Bridging Visa B be refused because of this? Is the reason to travel to visit family and attend a wedding sufficient for an application? thanks.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That would be a more than adequate reason for travel. They issue BVBs specifically for travel, though, so they would not approve it until two weeks before your trip, no matter how early you applied. Given how quick PMV-to-820 processing is these days, there's a chance you might receive your 820 before this, anyway, and it might be a moot point anyhow. It's not guaranteed, though. Unfortunately I can't answer your questions about the effect of the Good Behavior Bond - that would be a good question for the Ask Mark! thread at the top of the forum.


----------



## adoreman (Jan 15, 2015)

CollegeGirl said:


> That would be a more than adequate reason for travel. They issue BVBs specifically for travel, though, so they would not approve it until two weeks before your trip, no matter how early you applied. Given how quick PMV-to-820 processing is these days, there's a chance you might receive your 820 before this, anyway, and it might be a moot point anyhow. It's not guaranteed, though. Unfortunately I can't answer your questions about the effect of the Good Behavior Bond - that would be a good question for the Ask Mark! thread at the top of the forum.


Thanks college girl. who is mark? I just wanted to ask, how long does it take for the Bridging Visa A to be approved. i lodged my application yesterday by post and i checked the tracking number on Aussie Post (They received it 7:00am today)


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Mark is a well respected MARA agent on this forum that answers more complicated questions.

Given you applied by post so it's going to take a little while longer to get your BVA (if you had of applied online you would have received it already). But as I said on the other thread so long as they received the application prior to your PMV expiring you will be fine.


----------



## adoreman (Jan 15, 2015)

Engaus said:


> Mark is a well respected MARA agent on this forum that answers more complicated questions.
> 
> Given you applied by post so it's going to take a little while longer to get your BVA (if you had of applied online you would have received it already). But as I said on the other thread so long as they received the application prior to your PMV expiring you will be fine.


Thanks for the prompt answer again Engaus. I was unable to process the subclass 820/801 online because i lost my passport connected with my PMV. I ended up having to wait for the new passport which took at least 9 weeks. And it took at least a month before my new passport details was updated with my visa after sending the Form 929 (change of details). I just checked vevo on monday and my new passport has been updated on the system. However, i did not lodge the 820/801 online because I already fixed all the paper works to be lodged by post and got the money order ready already. That is why i worried because they took a month to change my passport details. and my current visa is only valid until the 2nd of Feb. Thanks for your reply Engaus. Maybe Mark will be able to see this thread too. =)


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

adoreman said:


> Thanks for the prompt answer again Engaus. I was unable to process the subclass 820/801 online because i lost my passport connected with my PMV. I ended up having to wait for the new passport which took at least 9 weeks. And it took at least a month before my new passport details was updated with my visa after sending the Form 929 (change of details). I just checked vevo on monday and my new passport has been updated on the system. However, i did not lodge the 820/801 online because I already fixed all the paper works to be lodged by post and got the money order ready already. That is why i worried because they took a month to change my passport details. and my current visa is only valid until the 2nd of Feb. Thanks for your reply Engaus. Maybe Mark will be able to see this thread too. =)


Oh what a shemozzle!

But yes don't stress, so long as they have received your application you won't have any issues.

On your visa application how did you ask them to keep in contact with you? Via email or post?

Oh and Mark won't see this post - you need to go onto his thread and ask him a question. See link below:

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/49513-ask-mark-589.html


----------



## adoreman (Jan 15, 2015)

Engaus said:


> Oh what a shemozzle!
> 
> But yes don't stress, so long as they have received your application you won't have any issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks engaus, i put "yes" for them to reply to me via email. and i put my email address on the form. I went to Mark's thread and posted the question there. How about you? Are you a migration agent as well? Im based in Sydney.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

adoreman said:


> Thanks engaus, i put "yes" for them to reply to me via email. and i put my email address on the form. I went to Mark's thread and posted the question there. How about you? Are you a migration agent as well? Im based in Sydney.


Well then you should receive an email from them with your BVA shortly I would say.

Oh no! I have just had to apply for far too many visas for my partner and I and so spend way too much time on visa forums ha!


----------



## adoreman (Jan 15, 2015)

hehe. you seem very knowledgeable, maybe you should have a sideline job as a migration agent. Yes i will do that, ill just wait for their email for the meantime


----------



## adoreman (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi engaus,
Thanks for all your help. I got approved on the subclass 820 today. I was surprised it only took two days after lodgement by post. I didnt even have to go on a bridging visa anymore. (Sending the form 929 when i lost my passport and got the details changed took a month for them to process)


----------



## Vikteria (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello,

I need some information (if possible) for bridging visa B. I am planning to go back home for Christmas and I have a flight back on 10th of Dec. I am planning to apply between 20th and 25th of November. Is that enough time to process it? I read mixed comments about process time and granted time. 
I am from Bulgaria ( i don't know if that matters). 
I also read that they grand it for 4 weeks and somewhere else for 3 or 6 months. My work require a lot of traveling and especially next year I have to be away for about 2 and a half months. 
Any information for processing time and grand period will be very helpful for me. 
Thank you


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

I would apply now. I am travelling on the 26th December and I applied for my BVB last week. Applying early cant hurt, if they grant it early that's awesome, if not it doesn't really matter, at least the forms are done. I called Immigration last week and they said current processing time is about 3 weeks for a BVB, so that's a guideline for you.

If you put on the application form that you will be needing to travel for work next year they might grant you one with a longer travel range, if not you'll have to apply for another one when it comes to travelling for work.


----------



## Vikteria (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you TarlarAustralia . Why some visas are processed within 2 days and some 2 weeks ?


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

Vikteria said:


> Thank you TarlarAustralia . Why some visas are processed within 2 days and some 2 weeks ?


Perhaps because some people apply two days before they travel, so they need to be done sooner than the people that give 5/6 weeks notice? I would imagine at Christmas time they have a lot of people applying to travel so it might be a busier time? I'm not too sure. The wait times would fluctuate depending on the number of applications.


----------

